

Building my own email app to reach Inbox Zero - ylem
http://www.slate.com/articles/technology/technology/2015/02/email_overload_building_my_own_email_app_to_reach_inbox_zero.html

======
TWAndrews
Very lucid description of the technical reasons that email is a PITA.

